

The Best of Stress - wspnut
http://blog.vaughanstudios.com/the-best-of-stress/

======
clonnholm
Well done.

I can't help but feel that this post was a beginning of a "goodbye".

Having been part of building software network systems that I recognize your
problem (and solution) as it fits well with this engineering domain and that
you need clear priorities so when a system get stressed, it can handle the
workload gracefully. Maybe this is my way of "imagining my problems as a
friend's".

